# Do you wear a face shield when turning?



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

As some of you may know, I just recently acquired a new (to me) lathe, and I have yet to purchase turning chisels, or a face shield. Since both are around the same amount, and I only want to purchase one of them right now, I am leaning towards the chisels, but the safety nazi in me tells me to get the face shield.

I have seen some people turn without faceshields, and that led me to this poll.... Since I have NEVER used a lathe to turn anything, I don't know what to expect.... I have watched a few people on TV turn, and they all suggest to wear one (probably for disclaimer purposes).

FYI... I left the poll results annonymous.... so please answer accurately


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely. If something flies off that lathe at high speed, you could end up with something sticking out of your forehead or worse. I don't have a full set of 10 fingers because of a bad decision and It's a pain in the butt. Losing an eye would be even worse. I have occasionally turned a pen on a mandrel with just safety glasses, but even that is probably unwise. I've talked to ER docs and nurses that say finding wood slivers in an eye is even harder than finding metal because wood won't always show up in an x-ray. I recently read a post from someone who had a spinning chuck come out. If that takes a bad turn and hits you, it's going to leave a mark.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

yep :smile:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm also a newbe to turning, and wondered the same thing. The other thing was that the cheapo AO Safety shields I had been using for other stuff had bands that kept breaking. So I bought a UVEX and found it a lot less hassle than the cheaper models (also better made). They are really unhandy, but I don't want to risk my eyes, ya' know?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have that exact faceshield on my wishlist on Amazon. How do you like it Fred? Does it fog up at all?


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

I'm not a turner but I do wear one when using most of my equipment. Everything else I use my safety glasses.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had a couple of my handful of projects pop off and fly at me. I was very thankful I always wear my shield.


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

*now every time*

I use to not wear a shield, just safety glasses, until my 2nd bowl explosion with a glancing blow off my glasses. I switched to a cheep face shield and now I have a bionic full face shield and safety glasses. I feel better. 

Now I would not even think about turning with out one.

Dan J.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> I'm also a newbe to turning, and wondered the same thing. The other thing was that the cheapo AO Safety shields I had been using for other stuff had bands that kept breaking. So I bought a Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Polycarbonate-Anti-Fog-Hardcoat/dp/B001VY3ACE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365617581&sr=8-1&keywords=uvex+face+shield and found it a lot less hassle than the cheaper models (also better made). They are really unhandy, but I don't want to risk my eyes, ya' know?


Please also keep in mind that there is a huge difference between faceshields. Most cheaper ones do not offer much protection from flying objects. When looking for a faceshield, look for the ANSI Z87 endorsement. This certifies that it meets certain impact standards. Ever better is Z87+, which meets high impact standards either should be fine for woodturning, even at higher RPMs.

The faceshield above is one of the better ones I've seen.

Mark


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine broke but I do consider them a pain since I wear glasses and things get foggy so I got me one of these. 

Think it will work?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I grew up not using a face shield. Stupid I know but the cheap ones were just that, cheap, didn't fit well and the image was distorted. I also tend to turn lots of small stuff where a face shield isn't really needed. 
I just bought the UVEX face shield and it's turning me into a face shield wearer. It comfortable, easily adjustable and the "glass" is very clear and undistorted. 
As a new turner, especially if you turn anything larger than pens you should wear a face shield. Too many people have been hurt, some badly and some killed. Bite the bullet and get it. First of all it just keeps all the crap out of your eyes. I wear safety glasses (always wear safety glasses no matter what) but dust of small chips still get around them and into your eye and you have to stop what your doing and clean them out. With the UVEX shield this isn't a problem.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I use it when I am turning, but sometimes not when sanding.

I have this one. My glasses do not fog up with this face shield.

The description says Z87, but I checked the visor and it is stamped Z87.1+ so the better specification.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=56669&cat=1,42207

So far I have had a few things fall off the lathe due to a catch, but happy that so far no turning broke apart.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I use it when I am turning, but sometimes not when sanding.
> 
> I have this one. My glasses do not fog up with this face shield.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I'm pretty sure the faceshield you linked to is the same as the UVEX above. Sperion also makes one just like it. If you price around, you can get those for about $40 plus tax/shipping. I suggest looking for a safety supply store in your area. You might be able to get one there.

Mark


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I hate to admit it but no i dont. Ive always known i needed one and maybe this thread is just the thing to get me going. I like that one of amazon and might just make an order tonite. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Burb said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm pretty sure the faceshield you linked to is the same as the UVEX above. Sperion also makes one just like it. If you price around, you can get those for about $40 plus tax/shipping. I suggest looking for a safety supply store in your area. You might be able to get one there.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the tip, but I already bought this from Lee Valley. It is the UVEX, although they do not mention on the LV site.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I always wear a face shield turning or sanding. Too many close calls after I purchased one and 1 hit on my first turning ever that shattered a tooth before I got one. I wont even let someone near my lathe without wearing one.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I probably would wear a face shield if I didn't wear perscription glasses. I normally can direct the shavings away from me so I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely.I have taken a few hits that would have sent me to emergency with out it.


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

I've scratched my eye on two separate occasions, neither in the woodshop. But those two times were miserable. I figure if those times had me wishing I just had glasses on, the last thing I want is a bowl coming at my face at 800 rpm. You won't be playing in the woodshop if you find yourself in the ER.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

GMan2431 said:


> I hate to admit it but no i dont. Ive always known i needed one and maybe this thread is just the thing to get me going. I like that one of amazon and might just make an order tonite. Thanks guys.


If this thread has helped raise the safety bar in your shop, then it was worth it.



Steve Neul said:


> I probably would wear a face shield if I didn't wear perscription glasses. I normally can direct the shavings away from me so I don't worry about it too much.


My understanding for wearing the face shield is to protect you more from any mishaps on the lathe, like a piece of wood exploding cuz you cut too deep. I don't think the shavings are the reason why someone wears a face shield, though it does really help.

I am enjoying the response to this poll, and I will make getting the face shield #1 on my list of priorities. The lathe chisels will have to wait, and maybe I can get them on sale if I keep an eye on them.

Thank you to everyone for posting.... You persuaded me.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I wear a face shield (Trend airflow) when doing bowls or larger spindle projects. Safety glasses when doing pens or bottle stoppers. I was also taught to stand out of the line of fire. I know this isn't always possible, but I've broken stopper blanks and they've never hit me as in out if the way.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely! Make it a priority and have patience to wait until you are prepared. I want to get a second so I can wear one while teaching my kids.


----------



## packer34 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep, I wear one. Had a pine vase fly off the lathe into my faceshield thank god I was wearing it!


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

My first year turning I didn't wear one But now I do after hearing about some bad accidents on the lathe.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

john lucas;465663
I just bought the UVEX face shield and it's turning me into a face shield wearer. It comfortable said:


> Hi John...
> Would you mind posting a pic or a model number of the Uvex you bought?
> I looked them up and it seems like I could get one for under $50.00 ?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a few sources after a quick search. Model #S8510

http://www.magidglove.com/Uvex-Bion...Cardcoated-with-Antifog-Protection-S8510.aspx

Uvex S8510 Bionic Shield, Black Matte Face Shield, Clear Polycarbonate Anti-Fog/Hardcoat Lens:Amazon:Home Improvement

http://www.labsafetydeals.com/sperian-s8510-faceshield-bionic-black-matte-clear-ea.html


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have done between centres turning exclusively, but want to get into bowls. I've been wearing a pair of safety goggles, but I will not start turning bowls until I have a face shield. I'm far too pretty to risk having a piece of a bowl fly off and mar ny visage. :icon_smile:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> Mine broke but I do consider them a pain since I wear glasses and things get foggy so I got me one of these.
> 
> Think it will work?


That's what I used to wear changing my sons diaper!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I probably would wear a face shield if I didn't wear perscription glasses. I normally can direct the shavings away from me so I don't worry about it too much.


Steve, I wear prescription glasses.

When I'm turning, I wear OSHA-rated safety glasses with the side panels, because I don't want shards of glass in my eyes.

I wear a face shield in addition, because I don't want pieces of wood to hit any part of my head.

When the Uvex shield can be had from Amazon for $35, there's really no valid reason not to buy and use one.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I do some demoing for the public, so a couple of things have to happen. First and foremost I need to set an example, that the one time you don't wear one something could and normally does happen, so I wear one. In order to be heard it needs to be comfortable on your head both in the down position and up when talking. To keep if from fogging up and to be heard when it is down I have done the following and I may get some feedback on this but here goes. First I take the face shied apart and make little adjustments not all heads are the same make it fit your head needs to be comfortable and you will wear it. Second is they typically fog up so once again a little modification is in order take the lexan out of the shield and do the following get out a compass find the area that fogs up the most mark that as center then draw a circle about 2'' and mark off in sixths so that including the center their are seven marks. now get out the drill and an 1/8th inch drill bit drill on the marks and then put back in the mask whala a lot less moisture and fog build-up and you can be heard when you talk to others. Because the drill bit leaves no sharp corners it won't shatter or crack anymore than it would on any other part of the shield. 

Jerry


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Another 100% of the time.
I do have three items: the cheap ($12) shield which I wear safety glasses under – this is for small spindle type items, the safety glasses – bifocal with the + rating, and a V50 rated shield for larger or unsupported turnings.

As other said, in the Z87 rating there are two, one with the + and one without (if + it must be formed in the shield when manufactured.
Z87 basic. Withstand a 1” ball dropped from 50 INCHES. No velocity test.
Z87 +. A heavier pointed object (about 2 pounds) dropped from the same height. Must also withstand a velocity test of a ¼” steel ball projected at 100 mph.

The Uvex did come in both but maybe now they all have the + rating. There is a web site where a lady turner took a hit. She was/is detailing the medical rebuilding of an eye because the shield broke. Last time I checked she was about four months into the reconstructive surgery.

For the safety glasses I chose Dewalt which has the + rating on lens and all frame parts. Even the bifocals were less than $20 for two pair and shipping on line. About $22 each at HD or Lowes. Of course they are made without bifocal also.

He got off light even standing out of the line of fire and with a shield.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Google Joan Kelly Woodturner


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hi John...
> Would you mind posting a pic or a model number of the Uvex you bought?
> I looked them up and it seems like I could get one for under $50.00 ?????
> 
> ...


Links in post #4 (Amazon) and post #12 (Lee Valley). The Lee Valley description does not state it is UVEX, but this is clearly stamped on the frame.

I also have prescription glasses. I have not experienced any fogging of my glasses. The description said the polycarbonate has anti-static and anti-fogging coating and they do appear to work.

I do not have a respirator, so cannot comment on how it works with the face shield.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> If this thread has helped raise the safety bar in your shop, then it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only time I've ever had anything unexpected come out of a lathe was a whole oak table leg. A face shield wouldn't have saved me. The problem with a face shield is they attract dust and reduce visibility which I think is more dangerous.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

This is the accident which I referred to. She does give an analysis but she states her shield was Z87.1 (no +) but the analysis is for the + rating not the standard. I suspect her shield did not have the + rating but do not know for sure.

http://www.lynneyamaguchi.com/wordpress/


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

ghost5 said:


> Mine broke but I do consider them a pain since I wear glasses and things get foggy so I got me one of these.
> 
> Think it will work?


 
NOw that made me LOL!!! Thanks for that... I'm just glad I was drinking my coffee when I saw it...




duncsuss said:


> Steve, I wear prescription glasses.
> 
> When I'm turning, I wear OSHA-rated safety glasses with the side panels, because I don't want shards of glass in my eyes.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your concern, but I didn't want to make this into a bashing thread for those people who opt to NOT wear a facesheild. It is their right not to, just like it is a motorcycler's right to not wear a helmut while riding. As evident, from Steve's most recent post, he has strong feelings as to why he doesn't want to wear one, and that is his choice.



NCPaladin said:


> Another 100% of the time.
> I do have three items: the cheap ($12) shield which I wear safety glasses under – this is for small spindle type items, the safety glasses – bifocal with the + rating, and a V50 rated shield for larger or unsupported turnings.
> 
> As other said, in the Z87 rating there are two, one with the + and one without (if + it must be formed in the shield when manufactured.
> ...


WOW!!!! I can't imagine getting clonked in the head with a chunk of wood like that. Thanks for posting that! I will look into the other links that everyone has posted.

*Another question regarding this....* Is there a turning activity where you might have more mishaps? It would seem that turning bowls would be such, when you only have one portion of the bowl attached to the lathe... I know in the video, that he did have it between centers.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> Well I do some demoing for the public, so a couple of things have to happen. First and foremost I need to set an example, that the one time you don't wear one something could and normally does happen, so I wear one. In order to be heard it needs to be comfortable on your head both in the down position and up when talking. To keep if from fogging up and to be heard when it is down I have done the following and I may get some feedback on this but here goes. First I take the face shied apart and make little adjustments not all heads are the same make it fit your head needs to be comfortable and you will wear it. Second is they typically fog up so once again a little modification is in order take the lexan out of the shield and do the following get out a compass find the area that fogs up the most mark that as center then draw a circle about 2'' and mark off in sixths so that including the center their are seven marks. now get out the drill and an 1/8th inch drill bit drill on the marks and then put back in the mask whala a lot less moisture and fog build-up and you can be heard when you talk to others. Because the drill bit leaves no sharp corners it won't shatter or crack anymore than it would on any other part of the shield.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry,

I am glad that you are setting a good example for others when you are doing the demonstrations. I am concerned, however, that the modification that you do by drilling holes, may not be a wise suggestion. I would think that by drilling the holes, you ARE weakening the shield. At the very least, if there is a warranty, it would be voided for altering the product. I know I use the method of drilling 1/8" holes in steel when I want to cut out a cross section of steel, and then punch it out with a cold chisel. Kind of the same idea, more or less.

I think it can therefore be debated if the altered faceshield would be better than no faceshield at all.

Just my uneducated 2 cents.....


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep I knew I would catch some comments about it so hear is my 2 cents much better than not wearing it like most demonstrators that you see. Next I have had chunks of bark, broken bowls where they separate form one growth ring to the other one. And last the holes are way down low out of the way from the eyes. Do to the fact that they are not in a straight line is a plus against it not cracking. being able to see your work has it's advantages as well.

Jerry


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I tend to agree with you in that it is probably better to wear the altered faceshield than to not wear one at all, but that is JUST an opinion, and not a suggestion. I do not know what could happen in the event of a major chunk smashing into the alter faceshield (like in the video). My fear would be that the shield would break, and then you would have sharp edges smashing into your face, even if it was by the jaw area.:huh:

Sorry if I am being too cautious, but with this society being as letigious as it is, I just want to be safe.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Only a few face shields meet ANSI impact standards. They are more of a convenience item and shouldn't be used for impact protection, safety glasses should also be worn under the shield. I wear one all the time, not just on the lathe. It keeps debris from hitting you in the face but it may not protect you from a flying carbide tip or knot.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

thegrgyle said:


> WOW!!!! I can't imagine getting clonked in the head with a chunk of wood like that.
> *Another question regarding this....* Is there a turning activity where you might have more mishaps? It would seem that turning bowls would be such, when you only have one portion of the bowl attached to the lathe... I know in the video, that he did have it between centers.


He had it between centers but the bowl broke apart so it was still orbited. 
I think there are more cases than you would ever hear about. A local the turner did not check the speed at the start and turned the lathe on with about a 10” bowl at 3,000+ rmp. Luckily he had an on/off switch on the right and was leaned over… still black, blue, and that sickly green from the elbow to the shoulder. I think if you calculate it out, 10" at 3,000 rpm gives a point on the outside edge coming around at about 90 mph.
Another orbited a large turning and had a nice overnight stay in the hospital with broken nose, fractured cheek bone, concussion, and of course cuts.

I do think unsupported at one end (chuck) is much more prone to orbiting and may maintain higher velocity than an item that has to escape both ends. Forgetting to check the speed may be a close second.

I tend to make fairly long tenons when I use them (minimum 3/8). Just last weekend my daughter was up and roughed out a cherry bowl about 9”. She got a catch on the inside and it pulled the tenon out about 1/8-3/16” from the chuck jaws. It didn’t orbit but if the tenon had been only ¼” or shorter it may have.

A cheap item to keep handy are the ponytail bungees. If turning with long sleeves the sleeves can be pushed up and held pretty tight with one of the bungees. My daughter and g-daughter both have long hair and I require them to be used when they turn. A college student was killed a few years back when her hair got caught and of course was she pulled straight into the work.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I was talking to my FIL about this thread, and he brought up a valid point. He said back in the day, when he turned in shop class, that they didn't wear face shields, but that the lathe came with some sort of fold down shield that they moved into place, and would look thru it as they turned. *Do they still make these attached sheilds, and does anyone use them?* I think the guy in the video mentioned that he had one, but didn't use it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

My Jet 1642 came with one but I don't use it.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

All the time. even sanding. helps keep dust out of eyes. I am not so sure its the dust out of eyes or the dust off my eye lashes and inturn end up in my eyes when I rub them.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

thegrgyle said:


> I was talking to my FIL about this thread, and he brought up a valid point. He said back in the day, when he turned in shop class, that they didn't wear face shields, but that the lathe came with some sort of fold down shield that they moved into place, and would look thru it as they turned. Do they still make these attached sheilds, and does anyone use them? I think the guy in the video mentioned that he had one, but didn't use it.


Our lathe does have one. However we don't use it. Nor face shields.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

Having never ran a powermatic, or a lathe with a guard, i pose a question. If you are making a bowl per say where most of your work is done where the guard would not be much of a hindrance why wouldnt you use it? It seems absolutely silly to me why someone wouldnt but there could be something im missing here also.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I never installed mine. Seemed like it would get in the way. I've taken classes at several different locations, watched demos at clubs and stores, and been to any number of other turners shops and not once have I seen one of the guards in place.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

GMan2431 said:


> Having never ran a powermatic, or a lathe with a guard, i pose a question. If you are making a bowl per say where most of your work is done where the guard would not be much of a hindrance why wouldnt you use it? It seems absolutely silly to me why someone wouldnt but there could be something im missing here also.


I'm not sure..... Guess I just trust the lathe.. I was never taught to use it.. It might be dumb on my part. However I use 6. 1 1/2" screws to secure my bowls. To the chuck.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's how we attach our bowls and then it screws into the lathe.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess the main reason i ask is because i am one of the safety personal at my shop and things like this draw my attention real quick. Now i have admitted to not using a face shield while turning, although ive done nothing more than bottle stoppers so far (and still not a valid excuse), i would love to have a guard on my lathe when i start turning bowls. I just received my g3 chuck the other day and would like to be as safe as possible when making a bowl or other objects.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

GMan2431 said:


> I guess the main reason i ask is because i am one of the safety personal at my shop and things like this draw my attention real quick. Now i have admitted to not using a face shield while turning, although ive done nothing more than bottle stoppers so far (and still not a valid excuse), i would love to have a guard on my lathe when i start turning bowls. I just received my g3 chuck the other day and would like to be as safe as possible when making a bowl or other objects.


Yes and I agree I'm 17 and my shop teacher was in industry for 25 years he never uses that guard from what I understand a powermatic is top of the line, and I guess he trusts it. I wouldn't mind a face shield, whenever I turn walnut or cherry It gets ALL up my nose and I blow black or red for the next 3 days lol


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

Its not the machine i dont trust its the wood. No machine is better than another, its the proper methods used. Watch the video posted in this thread and it clearly shows how the guard could have prevented a direct hit to the face.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

GMan2431 said:


> Its not the machine i dont trust its the wood. No machine is better than another, its the proper methods used. Watch the video posted in this thread and it clearly shows how the guard could have prevented a direct hit to the face.


Wow.... That totally just changed my point of view on things... Think I might use a face shield from now on....


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

With dust getting in your nose i suggest a mask or respirator...some wood is very unfriendly when you breath it in....some are downright mean. ie I cant turn purpleheart without a respirator at all or end up sick for a week.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

PhilipCollier said:


> With dust getting in your nose i suggest a mask or respirator...some wood is very unfriendly when you breath it in....some are downright mean. ie I cant turn purpleheart without a respirator at all or end up sick for a week.


Wow that's a problem... I normally only notice it with walnut. But that's because it's black


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Wow that's a problem... I normally only notice it with walnut. But that's because it's black


I'm going to share THIS LINK with you. Bill Pentz has studied dust control in great depth, for reasons that I honestly hope never happen to anyone again:



> I landed in the hospital, lost 58% of my respiratory capacity, and remain still supplemental oxygen dependent over a decade later.


Fine dust (especially the stuff that is too fine to see) kills.

Please take precautions ... :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

When I first started I only wore some glasses just so I could see.
These days, I like the shield because it keeps chips and shavings away for my face.
I always have an air gun handy to periodically blow off the shield.
If I don't have the shield on, say for sanding, I still have to blow off my glasses.

I was at a friends' the other day showing him a quick technique so I just jumped in naked and just started.
The piece came flying off the lathe and I could feel it whizzing past my face. I was lucky.....I'll never ever do that again.....


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I was at a friends' the other day showing him a quick technique so I just jumped in naked and just started.


That's a whole different thread! Remember this is a family friendly forum. 

Seriously, I caught myself working on a hollow form bare faced the other day. I had raised my shield and simply forgot to put it back down. I'm not sure how long I turned that way but it woke me up when I realized it.


----------

